# ”De-ai mei”/”De-al meu”



## Novac

Am întâlnit într-o emisiune cum că ”un prieten de-al meu” ar fi o formă greșită, prepoziția ”*de*” fiind echivalentă cu ”*dintre*” și deci ”un prieten dintre-al meu” nu ar avea sens. Alte surse spun că asta nu e doar o explicație forțată, ci și inventată. Până la urmă cum este corect și de ce?


----------



## Haji Firouz

Salut,

Perfect de acord cu explicaţia dată pentru alegerea expresiei corecte, dintre cele două. 

E un exerciţiu bun de substituire mentală, ce face ca alegerea corectă ("de-ai mei") să fie foarte evidentă (deşi poate mulţi nativi greşesc în această privinţă).

Succes şi o zi bună,
A-M


----------



## Novac

Buna ziua!

Mulțumesc! Într-adevăr, sunt complet de-acord că e un exercițiu de gândire foarte bun!


----------



## farscape

Pe forum mai există o discuție înrudită cu mai multe detalii și puncte de vedere : 'De-al meu' / 'de-a mea' - Ce este 'de'?


----------

